# Can I "Kage a Boss"



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a 8' Boss skid steer plow and I am wondering as I read somewhere on here I may be able to buy the Kage plow sides and have it work on my boss plow? Is this true? and How much would that be if so? Ho much would I have to modify my boss skid steer plow as its sits?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Yes I believe you can. Look up the rep from Kage on here, he can answer all your questions.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Advantage;1092553 said:


> Yes I believe you can. Look up the rep from Kage on here, he can answer all your questions.


How would I go about doing that? Where do I find him? My thinking was he would see "kage" and jump at it.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=30367


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yes the kage will work with your Boss 8 foot trip edge plow. you will simply bolt 2 brackets to your Boss plow and that's all.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

here are some pics

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93155


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

Ford6.9- I'm pretty sure we've already been in contact, if not let me know Usually I am on here a little more often and would have 'jumped' at it It is the busy season. xtreem3d is right about just needing to bolt on the two brackets.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Can I Kage an 8 ft straight Western like the one in my signature pic?


----------



## Kristin Stephan (Nov 6, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale- We do not make a brackets that are compatible with your plow. The main requirement for a SnowKage to work on a plow is that it has trip edge vs. a trip mold board. Sorry


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Makes sense. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Kristin,
Yes I was able to get ahold of you with a PM, Thank You


----------



## 6090 (Sep 15, 2003)

If you have a Boss Skid Steer Plow it is a trip-edge plow, unless you have converted a truck plow to fit your skid steer loader.


----------



## bobcat310 (Jan 5, 2011)

xtreem3d;1092882 said:


> yes the kage will work with your Boss 8 foot trip edge plow. you will simply bolt 2 brackets to your Boss plow and that's all.


Do you know if it will work with a meyer blade the only promblem is that it is poly maybe I can reinforce it with some steel backing


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

it needs to be a trip edge plow.....if yours is ...you'd have to talk to kristin,michael, or sid but more than likely you would need to modify the brackets to fit the Meyer plow
steve


----------

